# Nissan Leaf Electric Car Sold Out



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

According to Nissan/Renault CEO Carlos Ghosn the company has now sold all of the 13,000 Leaf models allocated for the U.S. market. "We think there is a big future for this car. I can already tell you that the production for 2010 is already sold out," said Ghosn today during a meeting of the Detroit Economic Club.

In the first 72 hours that the leaf was on sale, Nissan collected 6,635 pre-orders for the reasonably priced Leaf electric vehicle. Pricing for the Leaf is set at $32,780, and the car is eligible for a $7,500 federal tax credit.

But buying a Leaf isn't just a matter of dollars and cents, however, as owners must live in an area where Nissan has worked with local authorities to build an electric-car infrastructure. The regions include: Phoenix-Tucson, Oregon, San Diego, Seattle and Tennessee.

Nissan insists the Leaf is not a test car, but a real production model and seems to be proving doubters wrong, moving ahead with its electric car while competitors like the Chevy have yet to even announce pricing for the Volt.

The Leaf can travel up to 100 miles on a single charge, and can be charged up to 80 percent in just 30 minutes using a special quick charger. Traditional charging takes about 8 hours. Power for the car comes from a lithium-ion battery pack with 80kW/280Nm, (107-hp and 207 ft-lbs of torque).

Deliveries of the first Nissan Leaf electric cars are scheduled for December of this year.

More: *Nissan Leaf Electric Car Sold Out* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## data recovery (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello,
I go through your post. I want to express some words. It provides optimum performance and beauty. Large wheels makes a Nissan look sportier and more muscular.
Thanks
Addie


----------



## beeeeence (Jul 23, 2010)

i can't wait to see how the Leaf turns out.
for sure though, i think the Leaf is gunna show up the Chevrolet Volt.



_____________________
Headlights and Tail Lights


----------

